# Nowitzki ready to get on court



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

> Nowitzki ready to get on court
> 
> By Marc Stein
> ESPN.com
> ...


More at http://sports.espn.go.com/dallas/nba/news/story?id=4510003


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

All signs point to Dirk being more ready for this season than any previous season. Good News.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

LionOfJudah said:


> All signs point to Dirk being more ready for this season than any previous season. Good News.


Yeah, I'm glad he didn't play for the NT this summer. Not just because he could get more rest for the first time in a decade, it was about time others couldn't rely on him so much and had to step up. 

I can't believe this is going to be his 12th season in the league though.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

Yeah, he needs to get some jewelry this year or next before his big frame starts to wear from two life times of basketball already if you include international play.


----------

